# Deadly fall in Baton Rouge area



## boo (Dec 26, 2008)

this guy was on a crew doing a job that was given to them from another tree service in B.R.
word is he was in the tree when the homeowner came out for a few questions.
climber unhooked his lanyard, then had a talk from the tree to the homeowner....
forgot he unhooked, then put weight in his saddle while unhooked.... fell to the ground where his head hit roots of the tree. was critical for a few days on life support when they pulled the plug.... he didn't make it.
accident was on a saturday couple weeks ago.
very sorry for the family.


----------



## Saw Bones (Dec 27, 2008)

boo said:


> this guy was on a crew doing a job that was given to them from another tree service in B.R.
> word is he was in the tree when the homeowner came out for a few questions.
> climber unhooked his lanyard, then had a talk from the tree to the homeowner....
> forgot he unhooked, then put weight in his saddle while unhooked.... fell to the ground where his head hit roots of the tree. was critical for a few days on life support when they pulled the plug.... he didn't make it.
> ...



Any one know what service this was? I have friends over that way.


----------



## boo (Dec 27, 2008)

I heard this guy's name is Leroy, and he worked for AAA Tree Service from Fl.
Word is they were not paying him what they owed him, so he was given a job from a local to do on his own. The local did'nt have time to travel out of the area for a 600.00 dollar job, so they gave it to him.
I heard they pulled the plug because he didn't have insurance.
I'm not sure of all the details, and I certainly don't want to get any trouble for posting about it, so be sure to check the facts elsewhere.
Heart felt for the family.


----------

